# Solved: Viewing ABC's full episode player



## Glennix1 (Jun 24, 2006)

We like to watch the full television episodes on our computer now available on the major network web sites. Untill recently, we have been able to view the episode players on ABC, CBS and NBC. Now for some reason, we are unable to view the full episode player on ABC. When we try to view, it partially downloads and then the screen freezes up. I have tried closing the fire wall and redownloading our windows media player version 10, but this has not helped. Any Ideas?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried Firefox as well as IE7.

Oddly I'm seeing a similar problem on my XP machine but not on Vista for ABC "full episodes". I don't know why, except I am seeing a notification of script errors which may be on their page or a problem with my installation. I haven't had any others though.


----------



## Glennix1 (Jun 24, 2006)

I get a sript error message too. 

It says, " Stop running this script?" " A script error on this page is causing internet explorer to run slowly. If it continues to run, your computer may become unresponsive."

Now does this mean there is something wrong with their web page, or something missing from my computer that allows it to process? Again, I can view NBC's and CBS's episode players just fine.


----------



## Glennix1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Fixed it. I went to another computer and was able to get to their full episode viewing page. The one that I couldn't get to. I was able contact their technical support. Downloading their MoveMediaPlayer_07074039 from a direct link solved the problem.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Interesting. I just solved the problem on my XP machine by changing the loading page start to >> http://dynamic.abc.go.com/streaming/popup?aff=&pl=mv

Where previously I had tried to load it off the home site. I don't know why that makes a difference.


----------

